# Cottontail kits



## Bunnylova4eva (May 3, 2012)

I have started a thread in the infirmary but thought I may get some replies here possibly from someone who's had little buns that they've had to hand raise.
--> thread I started: 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=72258&forum_id=16


My questions: 

I'd like to give the buns cecotropes from our adult buns but they've been treated with Panacur Monday for worms. (One has had worms, the other its more preventative treatment). Should I take cecals from them or having had Panacur would it hurt the kits?

I'm giving canned KMR. I've heard (after I bought and began feeding this) that the powdered KMR is what I should be using and I also heard from multiple sources adding heavy whipping cream can help. I did this with the canned food mixed together. Should I still see if I can find powdered KMR and would that be better?

I'm mixing Benebac powder into the KMR; are there any other probiotic things that would help for me to use??

I've been doing as I've read with rubbing their tummies and rear end after eating with a q-tip but I haven't actually witnessed them going to the bathroom. I think they may be going some but I really can't tell. Any ideas? I've thought of a paper towel under but they have the whole nest that they're in, so I don't think that would work too well.

How do I tell if their tummies are round or bloated?

How much should I feed them? All the info I've read conflicts. I've given them each 1 mL 2X today.


There are 8 of them but I only took 3 out for pictures.
The one just opened its eyes for the first time today but none of the others have yet. 

How old do you think they are?

(I'm sorry if the pictures are too large!)





























Thank you for any help you can give!
~Mia


----------



## Samara (May 3, 2012)

Holy crap, cuteness overload. 

My Molly had a litter back in February, here is a picture of when they were 3 days old. I am going to flip back through my old postings to see if I can nab some other links for you about their age progression. I am pretty sure they opened their eyes around day 9 or 10. 

As far as feeding them I would wait to see what the breeders do. I think it was a good idea to cross post here just in case. I've only ever dealt with one litter, and Molly only fed them once daily for about 5 minutes. I do know they don't eat as often as puppies, kittens, rats, etc. but how often to feed orphans, I'm not sure.

The powdered KMR is just as well. They sell it both ways, powdered and already liquid. 

I've never heard of mixing whipping cream in, but I know that it's supposed to be a rich mixture and that would definitely fit the bill! Anyone else have thoughts?

I use Probios from Tractor Supply as probiotics. I would recommend picking up some Critical Care though: http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/vets/products/critical_care

Picture:

3 days old


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reply Sammy-I already ahve some critital care, but since they're still on formula isn't taht a bit young to take it?

Do you think the canner KMR will hurt?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 4, 2012)

Ok, does ANYONE have advice on getting them to go to the bathroom???

I haven't seen hardly any signs of such and its been a day that I've had them. I'm getting pretty worried about that.


----------



## LindseyG (May 4, 2012)

Have hou tried stimulating them with a warm wet cottonball?


----------



## LindseyG (May 4, 2012)

As for age I would say 9 or 10 days old. Thats when the eyes start to open. Good luck with them!
Why were these little ones removed from their mother?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 4, 2012)

Yes, well I've tried using a wet q-tip on all of them each time after they eat. How long should I need to do it?

They were taken from their mom because our friends were digging out a septic tank and the whole area around it was being ripped out. They accidently dug into the bunny nest nost knowing it was there and lost one of the kits. The whole area was so ripped up they said there was no way they could put them back out.

We're up to 4 of the 8 with their eyes open! It's so fun seeing them grow.


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

I would try a cotton ball like suggested, or a warm wet washcloth. I think maybe the qtip isn't cutting it because it's not as big as a mother rabbit's tongue. 

When I was fostering rat babies the qtip worked because they were so small.

I think the canned formula will be fine  

I'm not sure if there is any age limit on the critical care. If you go to the website and poke around there are testimonials of it saving very young animals. I think one's a wallaby. 

How are they doing today?


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

As for timeframe on getting them to eliminate, I would take ten minutes or so total to go over them all. Sometimes go over them twice if need be. This is also a bonding activity too, so the longer you take the better.


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

What I would do when going over them with the cotton ball or washcloth is start at their chest and sweep downwards past their wee tails. Then instead of the doing the middle again, do slightly to the left and slightly to the right, all in a low sweeping down motion. 

I used to brux at the baby rats (the soft, content teeth chattering) while I did it. Sometimes the soft cooing helps let them relax enough to release.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 4, 2012)

That's a good idea-I hadn't thought about the size of the q-tip being small. I'll try the cotton ball this morning. 

How much do you think they need to be fed? Yesterday I think each had 2 1/2-3 mL. spread out over 3 meals. I'm thikning maybe I shouldn't even do it as frequently but I want to be sure they're getting enough.

Yes, they seem to be doing well this morning. I was so happy when I looked in this morning to see 2 more had opened their eyes overnight and were peering up at me. They still seem very active and don't look bloated which is a good sign. The fact that they're not looking bloated makes me wonder if they are going to the bathroom but if in all the nesting material I just can't see it. hmmm.

I'll check about the critical care. I'm hesitant about adding in new things though if they don't have enough good bacteria yet in their gi tract. I'm giving Benebac but I odn't know if that's enough for probiotics. 

The bunny I'd have to get cecals from just had Panacur Monday. Would that hurt the kits to have cecotrpohs from her?


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

I'm not sure how much they should be getting as far as meals. I've never hand-raised buns before  Are there any pages out there online that give any idea? Maybe search "raising cottontails" or "how much to feed baby rabbit?" something like that. 

The Fish and Game website in your local area might have a page on it. I think I've seen something similar on mine before when I was looking up turtle stuff. 

If they were bloated I think you'd be able to tell. They'd have their little arms and legs kind of out to the sides and making pretty pitiful sounds. They wouldn't be, I believe, crawling around and active. 

Based on the pictures I'd say they are going in the nesting material. When my kits were that small their wee poops were like pencil/graphite tips. Not like the regular adult pellets we're used to. Keep up with the cottonball though! 

The Critical Care actually has the nutrients needed in their GI tracts, just like probiotics. It's actually redundant to use probiotics AND critical care because they contain the same thing. Benebac is good; I used to keep it on hand till switched to the new brand. I think Benebac will cover your bases as far as beneficial bacteria for them. As they grow though, they are going to start outweighing the doses that come in the smaller tubes. You'll have to switch to the powdered benebac that comes in the tub. 

I wouldn't give cecals from the bun that had Panacur. I don't know for sure that it would hurt or not, but my gut says don't do it. Just my personal opinion. 

Do you mind sharing what state in the US you're in? Maybe someone on the forum could provide some cecals to you?


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

I know just getting through the now is a big deal, so I can appreciate that and the hard work you're putting into these guys - but what comes next when they're ready to be on their own? I don't know that they can be released after being handraised...will you find homes?

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

One of the things I wanted to mention and forgot to was that the difference between regular probiotics and Critical Care brand is that Critical Care can replace an herbivore's ENTIRE daily consumption (not including water). Probiotics can't do that. Probiotics are meant to supply the GI tracts with nutrients to help them run efficiently, but you could not take away everything and ONLY give probiotics. It doesn't include vitamins and other minerals needed for healthy life. Critical Care DOES include those. 

Probiotics = regular diet booster.
Critical Care = regular diet REPLACER. 

What that means for wee babies though, I'm not positive. I don't know if you can replace formula with C.C. A vet or their website might be able to tell you, like I said in the above mass postings


----------



## fuzz16 (May 4, 2012)

Warm wash cloth, wipe down where there pats are until they start to go. Dont handle them alot you want them to be afraid of people not comfortable.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 4, 2012)

As for releasing them, I'm not sure how tame or wild they will be. The hope and ultimate goal is to release them but if they are somehow overly overly tame, I don't know what we're going to do. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Right now we're just taking it one day at a time, trying to keep them going, strong and healthy.

I"m a bit hesitant to do critical care right now; they are really little and it seems they're a bit young for it. Maybe at like 2 wks or close to that adding it in to their diet would be a big help when they're supposed to be eating veggies, hay etc.


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 4, 2012)

As of tonight, the buns aren't as active. Still to some extent but not as much. I really think they need to go to the bathroom but after trying everything I could think of, haven't gotten them to go...until just while I was feeding them 1 went for the first time. Never thought I'd cheer so much for a bunny peeing. LOL There's paper towels on the bottom of the nest, and no one's gone. The nest doesn't feel at all wet either which leads me to believe they haven't gone there either..I'm really worried about them.


----------



## bunnychild (May 4, 2012)

take ur finger or cotton swab and gentle rub/tap until there abdomine muscles tense and they go pee


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 5, 2012)

Spend more times a day trying to make them go. They really need to relieve themselves. Being not as active is a bad sign. I hope they go potty soon!


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

Keep us posted. Maybe you can recruit some friends to eat take up a bunny and warm wash cloth and just keep stimulating their bellies gently and their wee privates. Sometimes rubbing them all over will do the trick too.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 5, 2012)

I'm going to be out most of tomorrow so my neighbor who has come to help with each and every feeding up to now has them right now for overnight and tomorrow. She's had many pets and goes a great job with them. I think I'll be calling constantly for updates tomorrow.

Please keep the buns in your prayers! Thanks!


----------



## melbaby80 (May 5, 2012)

ugg so adorable!!! :inlove:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd give a brief update:

Last night after receiving a few comments here I called my neighbor who had the bunnies for overnight and today. I relayed the info about trying to lightly tap their tummiesa and just try rubbing them more frequently. Right after that I headed over and stayed until about 1 a.m. rubbing them. The VERY good news is 5 of the 8 peed for us, and one had gone earlier that day. 

Yesterday I went and bought KMR powder and was pretty amazed to find the fat was almost 3X as much and the protein was 42% instead of the 7% in the premixed kind. YIKES no wonder they looked skinny. I left that with my neighbor to feed them. 

After being out all day today, I jsut went over for an hour and half or so and they said the bunnies are eating alot more greadily now. They were just doing the evening feeding so I helped feed them all. The all did eat really well-they actually seemed excited for once and most of them at at least 3 mL! Up to now we could barely get 1.5mL in. Also very good news. 

Today they only saw one pee and then this evening while I was there, several more did. We're thinking they're going a little better on their own as you can smell it in their box. All their eyes are open now as of last night by the way. YAY! I'll have to get more pictures up as time allows. My nieghbor is keeping them overnight tonight we just decided so that I'm not rushing before church to get everyone fed and afterwards they'll come back here and we'll take some pictures to post.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 6, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> Just thought I'd give a brief update:
> 
> Last night after receiving a few comments here I called my neighbor who had the bunnies for overnight and today. I relayed the info about trying to lightly tap their tummiesa and just try rubbing them more frequently. Right after that I headed over and stayed until about 1 a.m. rubbing them. The VERY good news is 5 of the 8 peed for us, and one had gone earlier that day.
> 
> ...


awe great news!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 7, 2012)

They seem good today-5 of them ate 5mL tonight, the others ate only 3. But, that's still good. Up to now, the ones eating most ate 3mL per feeding. 


Pictures from today:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 10, 2012)

The kits are doing well-thought I'd post a few updatedish pictures:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2012)

Its amazing they have done so well. Usually they don't survive. You have done a great job.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 12, 2012)

I'll have to get more pictures up-they've grown alot in just a couple more days. Especially Cinnabon-he's huge. 

They all have names now (Cinnabon, Hopscotch, Grasshopper, Faith, Trooper, Peanut Butter, Skittle, and Josie) and are eating LOTS. 

Any ideas on weaning and when to add in other bits of solid food? I don't have cecals to give them as our other bunnies have just been dewormed recently. I've never weaned a normal litter of bunnies let alone orphaned ones who don't have the good bacteria from their mom. They are getting Benebac but I'm hesitant to start too many solids. Would some pellets be an easy thing on their tummies to start them on? Each bunny is already eating 10+ syringes a day and the can lasted us a week. Tomorrow we've got to get more and I think they're almost ready for solids. What all do you think? Tuesday I'll be in at the vet so I can probably ask then and see what they think too.


----------



## Samara (May 12, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## melbaby80 (May 12, 2012)

the look like real bunnies! how adorable!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 12, 2012)

melbaby80 wrote:


> the look like real bunnies! how adorable!!



They ARE real bunnies :biggrin2:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 12, 2012)

Maybe a few good quality pellets just to see what they do. I would not give them a lot, just a few to start (but this is just my idea)...Have they nibbled hay?
I still think this is amazing. So many people try to raise cotton tails and fail. Do you have a wildlife license? If not you should get one if your up to raising them in the future. People could bring you babies they find....Really outstanding work.


----------



## eclairemom (May 12, 2012)

They are so adorable, I hope that things continue to go well and they thrive. I remember raising wild bunnies whose nest got torn up from hay cutting all seemed well till weaning then something went wrong . ray:


----------



## melbaby80 (May 12, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> melbaby80 wrote:
> 
> 
> > the look like real bunnies! how adorable!!
> ...


haha you know what they are considering they are wild type hehe you're lucky yo have them :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 14, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Maybe a few good quality pellets just to see what they do. I would not give them a lot, just a few to start (but this is just my idea)...Have they nibbled hay?
> I still think this is amazing. So many people try to raise cotton tails and fail. Do you have a wildlife license? If not you should get one if your up to raising them in the future. People could bring you babies they find....Really outstanding work.




No, they haven't had any hay yet. To be honest, after them coming this far, I'm scared out of my mind to try solids yet. However, they're doing very well, almost 3 weeks! 

I don't have a license for rehabbing, but would be very interested in that in the future. I'll have to look into it-I love helping any animal {especially bunnies} whenever I can!






As for an update:
The bunnies still seem to be thriving and get cuter (if that's possible) by the day. Only one I am worried about. For at least a week (or maybe I guess since right after getting them) Faith has huddled by herself in the corner. She eats fine, but never wants to be with the rest no matter how many times I put her there. She's crusty on neck and front from the formula and seems to have trouble reaching her rear. I'm suspecting some issues from that. I really don't know what's wrong, just currently monitoring. I'm really hoping she's ok. I'm wondering maybe if she aspirated formlua at some point and that's causing a problem? Is that a long shot? Sometimes she shakes (but I don't think she's too cold) but they all did when tehy were little. All the others stopped though. hmmm. :?

EDIT: Oh, and I forgot to mention her eyes look squinty compared to the others, so I kind of wonder if she's in pain or something. I'll have to get a picture of her.


Here's the biggest, Cinnabon today:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 15, 2012)

UPDATE:

The kits seem to still be doing well, and thriving. Well, all except for the one.

This morning I found Faith had passed during the night. Before bed she was panting really heavily (and had been all day) and had not huddled with the rest since a couple days after getting them. She shook alot and had very squinty eyes. She wasn't nearly as active as the others, and weighed just half as much. It was very obvious to me she wasn't doing well and I had a hunch she wouldn't survive. Still, I'll miss her and miss all the times I was hoping to spend as I finished raising and releasing her.:cry2

RIP Faith, and Binky Free!:rainbow:


----------



## ZRabbits (May 15, 2012)

Kudos to you getting them this far. So sorry for the loss of Faith, but the other two are still going strong. Wishing you full success on raising these wee wild ones and setting them free. 

The doe that had the litter next to my garden did move her brew so only had a little look at the wee ones there. They are just so cute. 

K


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 17, 2012)

You may want to contact the wildlife rehabber in your area for further help


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 18, 2012)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> You may want to contact the wildlife rehabber in your area for further help



Well, I wouldn't be doing this if there was one near by. (even though I would still want to, I know that's probably what would be best for the bunnies). I've looked all over and the closest ones are several hours away. Our vet gave me some tips for the buns, and I asked if they knew of any rehabbers, but the one they possibly knew of told me they didn't take cottontails. Great. :biggrin2: So, unless I find someone, I'm working on weaning them. So far they're each eating just little pieces of hay and so far have done fine with it. I'm just trying not to rush it. I'll try to get some more pictures up soon-they are getting so big, I am so thrilled they seem to be doing well, and praying they continue to. One still always huddles in the opposite corner than all the others, which is what the one that was sick did for a long time before it died, but this one shows none of the other symtoms (being tiny, not eating,m shaking, feeling substantually cooler..) All I know is, the sooner I can get them on solids (hay etc.) the better as some are big (like 6 oz and ) otherwise, showing signs of being ready to go.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 24, 2012)

Several days back I lost another kit (Skittle) and am down to 6. However, everyone else is doing great. I believe I found my problem: no where I had gotten info from mentioned that they needed water along with they formula and the hay they had to nibble on. Two more were huddling in a corner after the 2 one had died. I added water and in 15 minutes, they were all hyperly running around everywhere.

Now, they are almost all the way weaned onto hay, and I'm very pleased wit the progress. Soon I'll add in grasses and plants from outside and then hopefully I can release them. 

Here are some recent pictures:

Hopscotch






Cinnabon


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

So thrilled! Sorry about the loss of Skittles. 

Kudos to you though for really figuring out what these bunnies need! Great Job!

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (May 24, 2012)

Argh, They are so beautiful! I'm in love! 

You've done such a fantastic job!


----------



## melbaby80 (May 25, 2012)

wow they are adorable!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 25, 2012)

Thought you all might like this one


----------



## SteviesMom (May 25, 2012)

AWHHHHHHHH!!! Could they be any cuter!!! That last picture is too cute for words  I want one haha


----------



## melbaby80 (May 25, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> Thought you all might like this one


I think I want this picture as my desktop lol uggg so adorable!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 25, 2012)

melbaby80 wrote:


> *Bunnylova4eva wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thought you all might like this one
> ...



Yes, it's my desktop background right now. I love it~


----------



## ZRabbits (May 26, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> melbaby80 wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Bunnylova4eva wrote: *
> ...


Absolutely adorable! Thanks so much for sharing! 

K


----------



## massie777 (May 30, 2012)

Any updates on the babies?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 31, 2012)

Yes, sorry I've been a bit busy so I havne't gotten an update up-thanks for the reminder~ 

The bunnies are doing well. Aside from still needing to be switched from hay to grass, they are ready to go. Totally. The other day one got out loose in the yard. I had them in a pen and one got out and it took soooooo much work and time to catch. I would have jsut let her go then and there but she wasn't fully on grass/plants etc. 

Now all but the two smallest are about all the way off of forumla. I'm trying to give some grass everyday and hopfully in 4 days we'll be releasing. We'll see, that's the hope at least.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 31, 2012)

Are they tame?
Oh and here is the email link to submit the photo to disapproving rabbits. 
[email protected]


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 31, 2012)

Well, they're not too tame, but tame enough I can hand feed them. With how wild and freaked of me the one became instantly when it got out, I'm thinking they'll do perfectly fine once released. Right now more than anything I'm just worried I'll rush the grass and end up upsetting their tummies. 

And, I'm watching a dog right now for 2 weeks so I'm havign the hardest time keep him away from the bunnies. We were holding our bunny Taffy and let him sniff her and he literally tried to take a bite out of her. She was fine though and totally not worried by the ordeal, and he didn't hurt her because we immediately yanked him away. That was scary though..Now the buinnies are locked down the basement away from the dog, but he can smell them and he's kinda going crazy. I think he's a wire-haired dachshund mix. 

Thanks for the link; I'll have to check into that~These bunnies seem to make the funniest, goofiest faces. lol


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dachshunds are prey driven. They were bred to hunt small animals so there is definitely no working on that. Hope the little fluff balls do great!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, I knew that, but just didn't really think about the fact that he might be part dachshund. 

Here's a picture (couldn't resist, he's too cute


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah he's a cutie. You take some amazing pictures!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 4, 2012)

I was hoping to release the bunnies in the morning, but frankly I"m at a loss for where to release them; I don't want to pick just anywhere because I need somewhere. I want the safest spot for them with the best food etc. Our one neighbor doesn't mind us releasing here in the yard, but the other made it clear they do not want them released here. (Garden and they don't like the cottontails we ALREADY have.  ) I'm trying to think up a safe spot to let them go. Plus: I've been giving lots and lots of grass for greens but realized I havne't really tried other plants and stuff. Maybe I should try giving them some and make sure they can handle them?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 4, 2012)

Very sad day-I suppose I should update y'all.

This morning I went down stairs to check the bunnies and was horrified to find 3 of the 6 limp on the bottom of the cage. After a little while, I was slightly relieved to find one breathing-shallowly and only barely, but breathing. 

I immediately called my neighbor up and we released the three that looked good. They all looked perfectly healthy and happy and energetic. I carried out the only who was barely breathing in my hand so I could at least keep my eye on him (Poor guy, the biggest, Cinnabon) 

When I first found he was still alive, I gave a little bit of Benebac powder and some water (not much but some from a syringe) As the 3 bunnies hopped around in the grass, I laid the limp one who wasn't doing well down in the grass. After maybe 20 minutes, he shocked us all, and started slightly nibbling some grass and then eventually wobbleyly got up and hopped a little bit over to the others. They didn't just take off (any of them,) but we're keeping close eye on them. The ones I think most skittish were the ones that died. Now, 3 1/2 hours later, it looks 110% better! AMAZING!

However, now I come to find after keeping my eye on them, one of the "healthy" looking ones plopped over, tried rolling a little, and looks really really bad. We gave them all some benebac and water, and now gave them all a bit of Pedyialite. I've been out there with the one that doesn't look good for 1 1/2 and he doesn't look a bit better (just worse) I don't know what I can do for him. Poor lil' guy. I feel so badly. I don't know what went wrong. They had water in water bottle and dish. The dish had been tipped or something as it was empty this morning, but they all know how to use the water bottle. I don't know what's causing this or how or why the one was able to suddenly get better. 

Prayers for them all would be greatly appriciated! Thanks~


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 4, 2012)

Awe that's heartbreaking. Maybe they had an internal parasite you didn't know about? I hope the rest make it, but in the end you did all you could for them. ray:


----------



## massie777 (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't blame yourself it is very hard to save baby bunnies. I was surprised that they lived for so long. I have been rescuing wild bunnies for a few years now and just decided this year not to do it anymore because I feel more of them die then live and it is just too heartbreaking. Please keep us updated and I hope they remaining babies do ok.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 6, 2012)

Here are some pictures from releasing the bunnies ( the three that survived). Enjoy! Today I saw them one out in the yard nibbling. Their instincts seem to be working great and they are very quick on their toes when they hear something. I"m so thankful! Praise the Lord! 

Thanks so much for everyone's prayers and help all along the way! I couldn't have done it without you! :highfive::thumbup:hugsquish:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ Note: They didn't take off right away nor were they as skittish of people/animals as I would've liked. Too curious about the dog.  But he's super sweet so he just stayed still as could be. They seem good today, very active and hear/react to every sound. We left out water dishes near where they hide so dehydration doesn't become a problem as at times rasing them it was.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 6, 2012)

they are SO cute!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 6, 2012)

you take such amazing pictures! soo cute!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

So sorry Mia about the loss of the 3. But CONGRATULATIONS! 3 released! My hats off to youfor even trying! 

And I agree with Maria, definitely beautiful pics! Something you can look backat and fondly remember. Awesome job!

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 30, 2012)

Thought I'd post an update picture on the cottontails 






We still get to see them on a daily basis enjoying our garden much too thoroughly...


----------

